# The Case for Covenantal Infant Baptism Edited by G. Strawbri



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 2, 2003)

I finished reading the book the other day. I have been reading while on the &quot;stepper&quot; in the gym. I did not some of the articles in the book. I thought they were weak. 

I disliked the articles by: Chapell, Doriani, Watt, Sproul Jr., Wilson, and Ross. 

I liked the articles by: Beeke, Pipa, Neil, Pratt, Booth, Leithart, Strawbridge and Bierma.

I especially liked Venema's chapter on CT and Baptism.

If I were a baptist, and I read it through, I would be challanged by the good articles, but the weight of the weak articles would overthrow my judgment as to the ochesive nature of the whole work and idea.

On a scale of 1-10, I would give the book a &quot;5.5&quot; overall.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks. Now I'll look at the good chapters. I read part of Chapell's (the first chapter of the book!) and I thought it was so lame that I put it down having no desire to go further.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Dec 2, 2003)

I spoke to Richard Pratt about his article on the New Covenant versus Jeff Niell's. Richard said that he doesn't believe Niell's article contradicts his, but rather Niell's conclusion doesn't go far enough. But then again, Richard's purpose in his article was different than Niell's because the point of Richard's article was to show idea of the inauguration, continuation, and future consummation of the New Covenant, whereas Niell's purpose was to focus on the &quot;newness&quot; of the New Covenant.

I agree with everyone that both Richard's and Jeff Niell's articles were some of the better ones. I, too, was disappointed with various elements of the book.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 2, 2003)

[quote:8feeb5ed07]
Richard said that he doesn't believe Niell's article contradicts his, but rather Niell's conclusion doesn't go far enough. 
[/quote:8feeb5ed07]

Exactly. I did not see the two chapters as contradictory. They were complimentary in many ways.

SS - 

Yeah, read the other chapters. Some of them were just not helpful, others were very helpful.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 29, 2003)

I just finished the book. The second half was far better than the opening chapters. 

Ironically, Doug Wilson presented an excellent case.

Moving on to &quot;The Presbyterian Doctrine of Children in the Covenant&quot; by L.B. Schenk


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 3, 2005)

Can someone explain how the two views of Hebrews 8/ Jeremiah 31 in this book, are not contradictory?

CT


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 3, 2005)

Not really. 

Wouldn't it be helpful to have a book that covers all the basics and that is NOT contradictory?

Working on that now........


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought that is why we are to read Witsius  

(As an aside, I am half way done with his work. It is good stuff.)

CT


----------

